# Scrotal hematoma - what to expect



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no experiences.....

Just two thoughts...
1. OUCH!
2. I can just imagine what Hooch would have said!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can use warm moist packs on it to help the swelling to down. I used a rag and would dip it in a pot of warm water, repeat when it cooled. My foster boy would just lay there and let me hold it on, it must have felt good.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> You can use warm moist packs on it to help the swelling to down. I used a rag and would dip it in a pot of warm water, repeat when it cooled. My foster boy would just lay there and let me hold it on, it must have felt good.


Did you have to do anything else? Meds? How big was it and how long before you could walk him again?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He was put on antibiotics too if I remember right, and maybe some pain meds. It got as big as a softball, took about two weeks, but the swelling finally did go down. We didn't walk him until after the swelling was gone.


----------



## Desirexe (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow...I have never heard of a scrotal hematoma. Is it the same as an aural hematoma? Obviously, the locations are different...My Max had a growth of some sort in his scrotum when he was 10. We had it removed and biopsied and the doc had no idea what the mass was. From the sound of things..it sounded as if perhaps a piece of gauze or something was left inside him when he was neutered as a pup and years later, it grew into a visible mass. Anyway..he was put on antibiotics after the surgery along with some Dermaxx. The worst part was the entire first night home from the hospital. He was in a lot of pain and the Dermaxx seemed to only knock him out. I would definitely find out if a cold or warm compress could be used.  I feel for you and Cosmo..poor dog!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's scrotal swelling after a neuter, can be from fluid or tissue swelling.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackie, I don't know if your vet would even consider this, ususally they don't, but the first foster dog I dealt with this actually had the incision pull open and a lot of fluid drained out, it was scary when it happened but that reduced the swelling drastically. The vets normally don't want to lance it because it opens it to infection, but you might ask your vet about it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So just came back from the vet and it is indeed a hematoma. The incision was fine and she did take out the sutures. She has recommended 3 days of metacam, more rest and more hot compresses. But she was not concerned. Once the fluid is gone and the hematoma starts to shrink we can do short leash walks. He has gained over a lb since his neuter which is good!


----------



## Floridagurl (May 1, 2021)

jackie_hubert said:


> As per my last thread cosmo appears to have a testicle sized scrotal hematoma. The clinic said if he was otherwise doing fine and the bulge was not growing it is not an emergency, so they've scheduled him to visit tomorrow morning, at which point they also plan to remove his sutures since it will have been 10 days by then.
> 
> My understanding is that they will probably do little about the hematoma except maybe give him some anti inflammatories and wait for the body to reabsorb the blood. And watch for infection.
> 
> Anyone have experience?


----------



## Floridagurl (May 1, 2021)

My foster boy I have had since last Saturday has an infected scrotum hematoma., The shelter did a lousy job on his surgery when neutering him 😭 So the emergency vet ( Wednesday ) put him on antibiotics, pain meds and a cough suppressant/sedative. Bc he’s having so many complications. She did say it’s gonna rupture and all the fluid & infection will leak out 😬 I wish the rescue that I’m fostering for would authorize them to drain it. But as soon as all this is cleared up and they clear him for adoption, I’m adopting him and taking over his care legally. Bc right now they call the shots and it’s a mess and illegal at some of the things they are doing. I know what you are going thru with your animal. It sucks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Floridagurl said:


> My foster boy I have had since last Saturday has an infected scrotum hematoma., The shelter did a lousy job on his surgery when neutering him 😭 So the emergency vet ( Wednesday ) put him on antibiotics, pain meds and a cough suppressant/sedative. Bc he’s having so many complications. She did say it’s gonna rupture and all the fluid & infection will leak out 😬 I wish the rescue that I’m fostering for would authorize them to drain it. But as soon as all this is cleared up and they clear him for adoption, I’m adopting him and taking over his care legally. Bc right now they call the shots and it’s a mess and illegal at some of the things they are doing. I know what you are going thru with your animal. It sucks.


Go ahead and adopt him now, so you can take control of his vet care.


----------



## MuttMom (May 11, 2021)

Floridagurl said:


> My foster boy I have had since last Saturday has an infected scrotum hematoma., The shelter did a lousy job on his surgery when neutering him 😭 So the emergency vet ( Wednesday ) put him on antibiotics, pain meds and a cough suppressant/sedative. Bc he’s having so many complications. She did say it’s gonna rupture and all the fluid & infection will leak out 😬 I wish the rescue that I’m fostering for would authorize them to drain it. But as soon as all this is cleared up and they clear him for adoption, I’m adopting him and taking over his care legally. Bc right now they call the shots and it’s a mess and illegal at some of the things they are doing. I know what you are going thru with your animal. It sucks.


My pup (mixed breed) is having the same problem and I'm trying to determine what happens after the hematoma ruptures, which did happen last night. He's in a lot of pain, and they are just letting it drain and he's on antibiotics and pain meds. Do you remember how long it took to heal after the rupture? What a mess! Poor pups


----------

